# Fog Light fuse or relay?



## WarrD (Sep 12, 2011)

I hava a 2005 Nissan pathfinder (Off road) changed the fog lights a month ago to a PIAA fog lights. cut off the wires behind the fog lights and just connected the new one. a week ago the PIAA fog lights stopped working. The bulbs are not busted, is it a relay or a fuse problem? and where are they located and their specifications? its not even in the owners :wtf::wtf:manual.


----------



## 98 patty (Jun 9, 2007)

haynes/chiltons manual will tell ya


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You'll need to look at the IPDM/ER; it's at the right (or passenger side on US models), rear of the engine compartment. Fuse #56 is the 20A fuse for the foglamps. The foglamp relay is also in the IPDM/ER.


----------

